# Gesy



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi
This is my first post.
Myself,my wife and my daughter have been coming to Cyprus for many years.
We are hoping to move full time to Cyprus next year.
I have some questions which hopefully someone can answer.
1. With the new GESY health system.If I worked and paid into the syetem can my wife and daughter access it as well.
2.We have a dog we would like to bring with us.Can somebody recommend a company that can help us with this.
3.The transition period for Brexit is up end 2020.Does anyone know if we would need to be registered with the MEU1 by then.Or just living in Cyprus by the end of 2020.
I appreciate the Brexit question is still up for debate.Just wandered though if anyone had any thoughts on this.
4.Can somebody suggest a shipping company.

Many thanks for any help you can give


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Forum! For ease of reference, my answers are in red against your questions:



chelsea01 said:


> Hi
> This is my first post.
> Myself,my wife and my daughter have been coming to Cyprus for many years.
> We are hoping to move full time to Cyprus next year.
> ...


----------



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thankyou for your response to my questions.
If I cannot arrange everything needed for the move by Aug/Sept 2020.This allows for the 90day residence needed.
Does anyone know what the criteria will be for moving after this date?
Do I need to prove a certain amount of funds I have at my disposal?

thankyou for your assistance.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.justlanded.com/english/Cyprus/Cyprus-Guide/Visas-Permits/Temporary-Residence-Permits


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> https://www.justlanded.com/english/Cyprus/Cyprus-Guide/Visas-Permits/Temporary-Residence-Permits


Temporary Residence Permits (MVIS3) only apply to third country nationals (not EU Citizens.) See http://www.moi.gov.cy/moi/CRMD/crmd.nsf/All/6537752D9FC166A0C2257D2C00382AD7?OpenDocument&print

EU Citizens planning to remain in Cyprus must apply for a MEU1 Registration Certificate _*within four months of their arrival*_. See http://www.moi.gov.cy/moi/CRMD/crmd.nsf/All/69E690A161D174D6C2257D2C0045750B?OpenDocument

Chelsea needs to apply as soon as he arrives - does not have to wait for 90 days.

Regards


----------



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

This Brexit business is a pain in the whatsit.
So to hopefully clarify as long as I apply for residency before the end 2020. I will along with my family be ok to live in Cyprus as an EU resident?

Thankyou for your prompt responses in helping to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

chelsea01 said:


> This Brexit business is a pain in the whatsit.
> So to hopefully clarify as long as I apply for residency before the end 2020. I will along with my family be ok to live in Cyprus as an EU resident?
> 
> Thankyou for your prompt responses in helping to put my mind at rest.


Hope Nigel or someone can clarify that as I am still not sure that it's quite as simple as that - by which I mean that I fear that there might still be some dependancy on a reciprocal agreement with UK for Cypriots.....


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Hope Nigel or someone can clarify that as I am still not sure that it's quite as simple as that - by which I mean that I fear that there might still be some dependancy on a reciprocal agreement with UK for Cypriots.....


Check out the article on the Cyprus Civil Registry & Migration website at https://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14997824 

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Check out the article on the Cyprus Civil Registry & Migration website at https://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=14997824
> 
> Regards,


Hi Nigel - that link doesn't work? 

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Found it 

CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - BREXIT

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

That's the one Jim. Sorry - used the wrong link. Too early in the morning for me


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

No worries Nigel - it's late afternoon here now and I still can't make definitive sense about where we will stand after Brexit with/without a deal....


----------



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thankyou for everybodies help on this confusing matter.
So after going on the Civil Registry site.Where it says and I quote.
"UK nationals and their family members who already reside in Cyprus or arrive by 31 December 2020 will be eligible for residence.
I am reading this that as long as you apply for residency by this date then it will be ok.
Not that you need your residency MEU1 completed ?
How long on average does it take from the time you submit your application to time of being given your MEU1 residency?

Once again appreciate all the help .


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Chelsea01

MEU1 is not a residency permit; it's a 'Registration Certificate'. MEU3 is a 'Permanent Residency Permit' that you apply for after you've been here five years.

Providing you apply for a MEU1 _before _31 December 2020 you will be eligible for residence (after five years).

Almost half the Brits living in Cyprus have yet to apply for a MEU1. IN the event of a late rush, you could be waiting months for an appointment.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Chelsea01
> 
> MEU1 is not a residency permit; it's a 'Registration Certificate'. MEU3 is a 'Permanent Residency Permit' that you apply for after you've been here five years.
> 
> ...


Nigel - is that the case irrespective of hard/soft Brexit?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

chelsea01 said:


> Thankyou for everybodies help on this confusing matter.
> So after going on the Civil Registry site.Where it says and I quote.
> "UK nationals and their family members who already reside in Cyprus or arrive by 31 December 2020 will be eligible for residence.
> I am reading this that as long as you apply for residency by this date then it will be ok.
> ...


We obtained our MEU1 around 5 years ago, but I was at Paphos Immigration just last month with friends to assist them with theirs (MEU1 and MEU3 respectively). The process for MEU1 and MEU3 has changed over the last few months, mainly because of the overwhelming number of applications. Waiting times for appointments were up to 5-6 months. Now, you can just turn up at Immigration without an appointment but with all the paperwork you need and ask the Receptionist for a queue number. You are then called forward in turn for the interview which in effect is a quick check on your paperwork. Those that have previously made an appointment are also given a number, but of a different colour, so there are effectively 2 ‘queues’ in operation. There is no time advantage to having made an appointment as you will be seen in the order of the queue number and this could be hours. Immigration Paphos opens at 0730. However, by 0715 there will be up to 20 people waiting outside the door - all trying to get the queue number from the Receptionist. By the time the office opens, its pandemonium! Even if you think that you are maybe, for example, the 12th in line at the Receptionist Desk, you may be behind at least one or two professionals (red tape company reps, solicitors clerks etc) who have a list of clients and ask for maybe a dozen queue numbers at a time! The waiting Room is small with insufficient capacity for everyone waiting so the stairwell outside is also bunged with people!

Once you are eventually seen, the process is simple and painless. In the case of the MEU1, if all is in order, you have a photograph taken which is printed there and then on your MEU1 (Yellow Slip) which you are given straight away. If applying for MEU3, after checking the paperwork, you get a receipt and the paperwork is all sent to Nicosia. The MEU3 is sent to your home address within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Nigel - is that the case irrespective of hard/soft Brexit?


Yes. I've been helping build a website that you may find useful about what's happening and what you need to do. Cyprus Registration Planning Group.

(The content isn't mine - someone else is writing it.)

Regards,


----------



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thankyou everyone for all the information and advice on this confusing issue.
Now I know it is still possible to achieve our wish to move to Cyprus.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

I dont know if this will relieve your worries but I retired here in 2018(born in UK), my wife is Moldavian and so has a Moldavian passport, we had no problems with residency, she as a non EU citizen filled her form in as a dependant (my wife).
Also I registered on GESY and added her as well, was approved without any problem, your circumstances are different but am sure you will be OK,
Dont forget to swap your driving licence for a cyprus one so if brexit does happen driving around europe will be easier (valid in UK as well)


----------

